# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Loja me foto nga Google

## Explorer

Kete loje e kam pa diku ( s'me kujtohet) dhe me eshte dukur shume interesante.
Loje eshte nje dialog me ane te fotove te gjetura ne Google.

I pari poston nje foto dhe i tregon te dytit se cfare foto duhet te postoje.

Ja nisi une i pari:
 :buzeqeshje: 
Imagjinata:



Ai qe vjen pas meje duhet te postoje foto:

*Bukuri natyrore*

----------


## kærlighed

Postuesi/ja i/e rradhës -* KAFSHË SHTËPIAKE*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni007

*SY  I PERLOTUR:*

----------


## milanistja_el

*Postuesi pas meje te postoje nje makine...*

----------


## strange

> *Postuesi pas meje te postoje nje makine...*






Ai pas meje te paraqet një foto nga një qytet Shqiptar.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

*Rruga e qumshtit*

----------


## toni007

*ANTRAKTIDA*

----------


## milanistja_el

*shporte me fruta*

----------


## kærlighed

*shqiponjë*....

----------


## milanistja_el

*karkalec* LooL

----------


## kærlighed

Duar Foshnje

----------


## Explorer

> Duar Foshnje





Shiu

----------


## busavata

kulshedra

----------


## Gordon Freeman

*Eugent Bushpepa*

----------


## busavata

Andy Warhol

----------


## toni007

*miami beach*

----------


## milanistja_el

*Nje perqafim*

----------


## Selami2006

Pas meje la ta postojn nje kopsht me lule

----------


## Bledari

ai pas meje te postoje nje nga mrekullit e Universit

----------


## Gordon Freeman

*Tifoze te FC Chelsea*

----------

